# Psychics/Spiritual healers see big trouble over new laws



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/rtrs/20080418/ ... 6b408.html

LONDON (Reuters) - Fortune-tellers, mediums and spiritual healers marched on Downing Street on Friday to protest against new laws they fear will lead to them being "persecuted and prosecuted".

Organisers say that replacing the Fraudulent Mediums Act of 1951 with new consumer protection rules will remove key legal protection for "genuine" mediums.

They think sceptics might bring malicious prosecutions to force spiritualists to prove in court that they can heal people, see into the future or talk to the dead.

Psychics also fear they will have to give disclaimers describing their services as entertainment or as scientific experiments with unpredictable results.

"If I'm giving a healing to someone, I don't want to have to stand there and say I don't believe in what I'm doing," said Carole McEntee-Taylor, a healer who co-founded the Spiritual Workers Association.

The group delivered a petition with 5,000 names to the prime minister's office, although Gordon Brown is away in the United States.

With the changes expected to come into force next month, spiritualists have faced a barrage of headlines gleefully suggesting that they should have seen it coming.

But many don't see the funny side. They say the new rules will shift the responsibility of proving they are not frauds from prosecutors and onto them.

"By repealing the Act, the onus will go round the other way and we will have to prove we are genuine," McEntee-Taylor told Reuters. "No other religion has to do that."

The government said the new regulations form part of a European Union directive that is meant to harmonise unfair trading laws across the EU. It will introduce a ban on traders "treating consumers unfairly".

The British Humanist Association, a charity which campaigns against religion and supernatural beliefs, said stricter regulations were overdue because the current laws don't work.

"It is misleading for spiritualists to claim that, as religious' practitioners they should not be regulated under consumer laws," said Chief Executive Hanne Stinson.

"The psychic industry is huge and lucrative and it exploits some very vulnerable, and some very gullible, people with claims for which there is no scientific evidence."


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Totally agree... we haven't or we won't ever have the technology to prove healing etc works... so how can they prove that they can prove whether or not it's proveable? lol. I personally beleive in it... I feel it works for some and for others who it don't work for... it could still give them the placebo effect which in most cases is enough.

Well I would have though that the reader's "power" so to speak would flow up and down by how they are feeling... so the odds of a correct reading will also be different. So no one can expect them to be 100% spot on because that's not how we humans work any how; it's human to make mistakes.

If it goes underground it will be frown upon because people will give it a negitive image... which would be a shame.

I guess some of it can come down to common sense, if you're a true healer, you won't really want to rake in loads of cash because you'll be that happy with your job, you'd wanna make others happy as well... so if some one is changing ?100 pounds an hour... you don't have to do too much maths in order to click on that something is wrong.

Do you do Tarot cards as a job or a hobbie?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Well the fact of the matter is... they "prove" somthing works on a little somthing called "logic"... how can they prove that logic is logical? The grounds on which they base their test maybe false... and so all tests are wrong.

So you've linked one and one together to make two... that sounds good... although one may take one from the other one which could make two into one... lol (I love talking shit).

Yeah it's good to know as much as you can about many things, because your judgements become fair as you do not judge on assumtions. Well if you wanna start with a pro... you're more then welcome to do mine Spirit... i'll even let you do it for free... lol

You sound like you're an unblomed flower of excitement... I wasn't aware of any of this... although if I had.. .you wouldn't have been modest about it... so I'm glad i've asked (i'm in a retarded mood.. so If i say something wrong/stupid which upsets you... i beg your pardon... please make me aware of it so you don't bottle it up etc).

Alchemist! =0!!! (((Jumps on you never letting ggoooo))) too to toooooo kewl!.. I love that =D.

You're way cool... if i'm a good boy/girl in the next life will you marry me then? Because i've fooked up already in this one... lol.

You're a wonferful person... making healing oitment for your mother... that's really sweet... she must be truly proud of you =). I need to go into this reiki myself! I could do with a session... gotta go to the Derby centre one like Rozanne recommened!

I looked into crystals myself for a way to heal my confusion (before I knew of Dr/Dp)... but I could never read any of their names... (when I can't read a word, I don't put a sound to it, I just see it as an symble).

gawd... wish i knew this about you at the start... i'd love to hear more about it if you have the time some time?

Thank you =).


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Most of the time it?s down to misunderstanding I believe, because how we write words don?t explain how we feel (I?m happy with you at the moment) so we can get pee?ed off with each other (although I need a dwink of coffee soon, or I?m gonna go crazy!). That?s why i?m gonna get a webcam and just use it to reply to people (Unlucky if you have slow speed internet.)

That would be cool, thanks. No massages are necessary... I just keep having hot baths after hot baths... heh. How would you go about using the distant healing, how could you do it? It sounds interesting. Well I can build computers; and I don?t need a piece of paper to which states I can do it in order to ?do it?. Well we?re lucky you don?t need a blue moon then... because we?d be waiting once in a blue moon... lol. How does the moon help, or are you unsure? You don?t need to understand ?everything? for something to work =).

True true... not much I can say to that as you?ve stated the core truth of it... modesty comes from consideration for people who envy you I guess? Although sometimes you gotta be considerate towards yourself. 
Yeah... well I only just started to click that not every one learns the same way as each other... I?ve found out that I could be pretty damn good at maths (got a F in GCSEs) if I knew the formulas (is that the correct spelling?) to them. I was going to buy a stone off eBay, although it would be hard to know which I would feel the most drawn too... i?ll have to go to a shop =).

Hey I like to let my ego out for from fresh air once in a while! Lol... I know who I am and what my limits are... I know that my ego is ?just? my ego... and I use it for fun... although I really do need to secure some type of life for myself... that?s why i?m CBT is sorting me out with a job =).
Darren.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

> I dunno Im not fussed either way...I dont care if youre happy with me or not,are you happy with you,? thats the important thing.. im happy with me...,
> youre not really that egotistical to think Im actually bothered are you?.. [just playing]...I think its fun when we bitch,fun when we chat nicley or just clown about.....really dont have a preference.I dont have a slow internet connection......


I?m happy with me when I?ve something to be happy about... and what makes me happiness the most is when I have helped someone smile... although if this someone has been going through a lot of pain... and I have helped ease that pain by helping them smile... it?s the most wonderful feeling in the world... yes it makes me ?feel?... hence the reason I love doing it. I do get worried that i?ve gone too far and have hurt you, although I already know you?re far from a weak woman and it would take a lot to hurt you, although I do worry myself from time to time. I find it fun when I know/understand that we?re having fun and things haven?t gotten out of hand...which it hard to know when you only have words to read.



> If you wanted to create a bussiness out of fixing computers,wouldnt you need some kind of qualification?....Well I need over 300 pounds that I dont have to get the cirtificate officially saying im trained as a practioner of Reiki then theres the reiki master teacher cirtificate after that which wil enable me to train others and give them their cirtificate to become practioners...The moon effects us all whether we notice it or not...around the full moon ,their are more arguments,more car crashes,more natural distasters.......the moon physically moves the water of the earth...like the ocean tides,the moon is very powerful it helps increase psychic energys .......because it effects the water element in our bodys,the element of psychic intuition...The old terms "lunar"tic...lunar asylem wre created in the old days because it was around the time of the full moon that people were said the have bouts of madness........in the old days this was treated with the herb st.jhons wort which was said to keep away "demons" ,meaning to protect ones mental health from "dark energys"-depression and such like...it was also hung above peoples front doors to ward of these negetive energys.Alot of witches etc were said to be mad...hence lunatic..hence the moon increases psychic powers,today people are still locked up in psych wards for such things.We are currenly two days after the full moon now ,thats why i said it.......
> Distant healing...I will PM you about this later if this is ok Darren....i use other techniques involving mind magick and other things,but its pefectly safe....sending a whole heap of positive energy to you also thats all ..


Nope, I?d need confidence in myself and experience.. .that?s why I would work for someone else first... when it comes to real life I avoid being a fool and think things through (and what I mean by real life is when I ?woke up? < I?m mostly asleep when awake). Always limits and barriers in life... you can either sit next to them, smash through them or go around them... in the end we do have a choice and if we choose just to sit and wait... we have chosen, although I remember you saying something in the past which would make it hard for you to earn 300 pounds... so it?s not as if you?re just sitting and waiting... you?re trying to find away around the barrier. 
Oh shit... I haven?t wrote this amount of words for years... well i?ve started and i?m enjoying... lol. Yes I remember asking my father ?what make waves?? and he replied ?The moon? which shocked me... because I started asking more and more questions due to that one. Yes I see your point.. it would have an effect on us because our bodies are 60-70% water. Treated with St John's wort herb? I wasn?t aware it was an herb... I assumed the med was a mix of herbs... ?learn a new thing everyday.com?.
Thanks... I look forward to the PM. Where have you learnt about all of this? You come across has being a pro in regards healing etc... =).



> I was never allowed to be good at anything for that reason...my mum envied me,she said i shouldnt be happy because she wasnt and that i must be taking drugs because my happiness was just not normal!..I spent years puyting myself down...taking second best because it was drumed into me that i didnt deserve to be good at anything.My parents never gave a toss unless about anything i did unless they found out and it looked bad on them...otherwise they ignored it...good or bad.I left school at 16 and never took any gcse,s or anything....I became a druggy..a depressed druggy...So Now im better and i sorted myself out i dont want to waste what i can do,dont want to waste anymore time......what I CAN be good at...AND I want everyone to see their own talents and realise that they CAN do things....somethimng I really care about is helping people find their self esteem again...and trying to put some passion back into their lifes for something.


Well you?ve become good at being a good person Spirit. Are you aware where her bitterness stemmed from? (If you wanna talk about it, we could in a PM). She mush have been so so depressed that she didn?t see your happiness has being normal... hum. I?m truly sorry for what you have gone through... truly I am. You haven?t ?just? sorted yourself out... you?ve gone to another level which someone in your shoes would have to be very very strong to do. You should be proud of yourself Spirit. You?re a wonderful person for that... I just tried to think of something else to say... although words can not state how wonderful you are (Twice i?ve ?felt? weird talking to you like this... as if i?m allowing myself to open up.



> NOoooo YOU,darren, ego? never ....
> Being good at things and your personal right to be happy is not being egotistical....you are a part of the web of life,its not egotistical to want to contribute to that with what youre good at.
> 
> re crystals;Yeah going to a shop is a better idea ,but if you want a stone to clear your head of confusion, intuitivley i would recomend maybe trying one of the "agate" stones,blue or gray agate.[blue agate is preferable unless you feel that you have a storm in your head then go for gray agate,youll see why when you look at its markings]Though for a first crystal most people start with clear crystal quartz which is capable of doing almost everything other crystals can..
> When you get your crystal,first cleanse it by passing it through some insence smoke,this cleanses it of other peoples energys who have handled the stone before you [thats important]....then you can leave it in the moon light for a night to charge it with positive energy.Then all you need to do is hold in your left hand to dedicate it to its use...saying somthing like...I dedicate this crystal to help me clear away confusion and find clarity of mind.Then its ready to use,sleep with it under your pillow and carry it around in your pocket during the day touching it when you feel you need to.But you must cleanse,charge it regulary if you use it alot.


*looks up at the shine bright blue shy while smirking towards it* YES MEEEEeeee! Lol
What do you class an Ego as? When someone wears a mask to hide who they truly are? Or can it mean many more things?

Wow... anything you don?t know? Lol bless ya. What would rose quartz do? I remember when I was 13 I has two cloudy white quartz which I rubbed together to make sparks... hum. Do you know what Tiger?s eye does? That?s my favourite... the blue one =). Yeah I?m going to get one I can fit into a key ring. One of the staff members where I volunteer uses stones herself... so it would be good to also chat to her about it because we don?t really have much to say to one another.

Thank you very much for your time and allowing me to make the largest reply I ever have on this site before... lol.

Darren

P.S this has taken most of my brain power away to write out... so I can't go over and check it out to see if i've said anything wrong... so I beg your pardon if I have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Gawd why can't it be as easy to reply as it to read? It took me 40 mins to do the last one... lol... and i'm tired so I'm gonna have to wait till I can reply. I'm out all of tomoz... so i'll catch up with you on Thursday.

I haven't been to the gym for about a month... and it has really done me in... so so tired all the time =*(.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Best part about it is that I can't sleep... which sucks... *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I dunno im not some superwoman......not at all,.as much as like to think i am sometimes..i do get scared that people will just think im strong ,and can cope etc...and wont/cant get hurt,that can get lonley...I am pretty resiliant as most people are whove gone to hell and back...but I do have feelings like eveeryone else....and failings too....i get lonley sometimes..i cry sometimes..and I get things wrong sometimes...and I can be a bitch...which I shouldnt be proud of,but sometimes I am and thats not right..though I can openly admit it...I think when youve been hurt such alot you learn to be a bitch....im not really such a bitch..not at all....but I had to be for while just to survive.....


I hide my emotions often as well... unless they are positive ones =). It?s good to be a bitch... I like em because I?ve grown up with one who happens to be my twin sister. Well you?re more then welcome to be a bitch to me... although I ?will? enjoy it... so keep that in mind... heh


> Yeah I think maybe youre a bit right..just a little bit .... for once  ,first for everything ...lol..
> I think maybe im building this big thing around getting a cirtificate like it would somehow prove to me that I can do it you know what I mean? although i do think its a requirment now for healers especially considering the topic of this post...that we will have to prove we can do it..i mean anyone can call themselves a healer and charge a fee but ill feel better when ive finished the course and done the hard work-and i admit i dont like to make life easy for myself ,its never been that way though..I like the sence of acheivment,the working for something...the ambition.


Happy new year; you?ve agreed with me once... lol. Go with the flow with this, although watch out that the flow isn?t too slow or you?ll never get there.. and some times you really need to go ageast the flow. Would I get a discount? *Puppy eyes*... lol


> Yeah st.jhons wort is a flower.....I have romany blood[another secret which i only found out last year,alot of people make an egotitistical thing out of that especially psychics who can fake being a genuine romany,so i keep it buttoned,its no big deal] from my fathers side..my grandfather was also a psychic/homeopathic doctor on my mums side etc....its inside me so i pick up naturally,my grandad predicted i would do this work when i was only two yrs old...i know ive also carried alot over from previous lifes.....also life in general has taught me ALOT....my life has been hard as many peoples are but i see that as a blessing and wish others could see that too....in buddhism we say there is no greater teacher...not even the best gurus can teach us as well as suffering itself...its so true.


So it?s not a weed? (What do people class a weed as? Just something which gets in the way of other plants? Because I heard weeds are herbs.) I had a quick look into roma people although there?s so much info of them... seems like it would be worth a read though =). That?s sweet... it?s as if your granddad has given you meaning to life, meaning which was always meant to be =). Yes I believe in some respects pain can increase a person?s IQ in order for them to avoid further pain... because I?m become much wiser over the past years.


> Nope not exactly but i know she has troubles which ive tryed to help her with......but she has to want it,you cant change others.We get on ok now though....i chose to forgive..because i see that noone can be blamed ,these things come down the ancestrial line from generation to generation and we are all connected in life together..the people with which we have most problems ,thoser situations are here to teach us something about life and about ourselves. .


Indeed... if some one is blinded by bitterness or something else negative... they must come out of it themselves... they must be the one who wants to recovery, make amends. 


> lol....I class ego as selfish motivation,acting only in the interest of oneself......if somone wore a mask to hide who they trully were i wouldnt nescarcarily say "oh your being egotitistical" no...that person needs compassion ,not critism..needs acceptance and the space to be themselves.They are trying to project an image into the world of what they want to be or what what they think people "expect" them to be.Which is why putting unrealistic expectations on people is dangerous for them and for us..noone is perfect..just human...noone is a super person...just human...I hate it when people over flatter me or say things like "oh youre such a great person" [not hinting here at all coughs lol]...because thats their unrealistic expectations and its not the complete picture....people are all good at their core but they are sometimes good and bad,I can be bad....some people think that all people need lots of flattery but most people just want honestly with each other and to know where they stand with people,I dont need any fireworks or anything,I will still love people even if they are honest and critisize me sometimes...in fact i welcome it....its weirds me out a bit when people say only nice things to me...


True true. Yeah about flatting you... I felt some what ?fake? while doing it? As if i?m not meant to do it? Or that it wasn?t the correct time/people to do it too... I don?t know... I just felt uncomfortable. Yeah being sincere and know where I stand is what I want/desire. You?re a lovely person =P. Lol... yeah do you feel as if they are after something?


> Theres lots...heaps of stuff that i dont know...what size feet do you have? ......but i love to learn stuff....if i knew everything i would be so bored and depressed...
> Yes it might be a great idea to ask the lady where you volunteer..a common interest.....might lead somewhere ..to a beautiful freindship ,you never know.....Tigers eye is brown and gold,im not sure which blue one you mean..Tigers eye has many uses...one being that it is good for manifesting the spiritual here in life...intergrating spiritual knowledge...its also great for finances though i dont follow those lists of meanings written in books for crystals...you have to use your intuition and your own spirit guides....For you intutivley I get that tigers eye would take you on the right path in life..so it might well be worth getting one Darren.
> Where do you want to go in life darren,what are your ambitions?


Why do you wanna know my shoe size? Because it relates to something else?  I?m a huge 11 baby. Yeah that?s right... learning is fun and as we learn we change how we thing about ourselves and others etc.
She?s a college tutor =S... lol Don?t really want a friendship with her... lol. I meant hawk eye sorry... the blue one. I?ll look into getting a bracelet of tiger?s eye =).
Using my imagination to make games (we got a new member who designs games =DDDD... I want to full recovery from my ?disorders? then go into helping others... so many thing I could do! 


> Thanks for the long post  i felt it only fair to reciprcate it,i know thats tough with dr/dp...does your head in a bit doesnt it.
> Oh nearly forgot, reg;rose quartz...will make all the ladys fall inlove with you..  ..well it might...rose quartz is the stone of love and commpassion ,it can help us be compassionate with ourselves and with others,to accept and love ourselves ...it is the stone of unconditional love...it teaches us to be gentle with ourselves...its a soother stone.If you ever feel you need some TLC then hold rose quartz..
> 
> Spirit.


Yeah... it?s harder when you?re dyslexic as well =(... lol
Ohhhh i?m well buying one of those... compassion? Well it?s got my name all over due to me loving me hugs?n cuddles =). 
Thanks for your time, and beg your pardon for taking a while getting back to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Lavendar oil works miracles when I cant sleep,few drops on the pillow.....and relax.,,,or if all else fails...im not telling.


A member off here said it gives you man boobs.. =*(... I used to like it as well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Lavendar oil works miracles when I cant sleep,few drops on the pillow.....and relax.,,,or if all else fails...im not telling.


yeah I need some some loving love.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Spirit said:


> ...I class ego as selfish motivation,acting only in the interest of oneself......if somone wore a mask to hide who they trully were i wouldnt nescarcarily say "oh your being egotitistical" no...that person needs compassion ,not critism..needs acceptance and the space to be themselves.They are trying to project an image into the world of what they want to be or what what they think people "expect" them to be.


I strongly relate...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I never said I hid my emotions ,although actually I can still do this sometimes...old habits die hard.It still doesnt allways feel safe to show emotions to all people.If youve had your emotions exploited by people or cirtain people have exploited you in vulnerable situations or if people have tried to control your emotions and thought ,for example...abandnoned you when youre upset and only loved you for being happy all the time...those things cause us to constantly try and control our own emotions ie;"I shouldnt be feeling this,its not right" "its not safe to feel this" etc....ever deepening tangles are formed in the psychology and then the only way we feel we can be accepted in the world,or exist in reality with acceptance, is by disociating,and trying to control our reality...but then we cant live reality as it is because these expectations that people place on us arent real.therefore we create an UNREAL REALITY to survive ,you see?.and we fall of our pedastool and so do others....In the real world its ok to feel happy or sad or scared,these feelings dont make us less lovable...just HUMAN.


I know you didn?t... I just though you did, and of course I was right to think you did from time to time =P. Yeah old habits do died hard that?s why CBT is excellent! Yes people do adtap to their surroundings and what may still as normal to most folks isn?t... because a family could go to a party where all of them are smiling and enjoying it... so the other families would assume all is well... although back home be hide close doors... there?s another world which they enter and others do not know about. And because they do not know about it... the family who is being abused may think that it is some what normal to be abused etc. That?s why I understand people rather then ill judging them because I can sympathize with them.



> Personaly I dont class anything as a weed,a while ago I was out for a walk with my support worker and I noticed this beautiful looking flower...she said, "Oh its just a weed".......I forget which flower it was now but I knew it to be one with medicinal purpose and far from thinking it was a weed ,I saw its usefullness and thought it an important plant.That really bugs me when so called nature lovers dont accept nature in her entirety or perfection.........Take ivy for instance it strangles trees to death sometimes and its hated by many,but its nature,nature heals herself in many ways,her patterns are perfect....all the storms and earthquakes we get are nature rebalencing herself...why should we interfere with that process when it is our interference and greed that has caused the earth to need to do these things in the first place,earth is a living being, she has the potential to heal herself quite spontaniously.If we had little beings running around on us ,burning us,polluting us ,making us die ,wouldnt we want and need to throw them of ,to wash them away...to heal ourselves...of course we would.Most weeds have a use if not for medicine then for dueing clothes or other uses.....We as humans are inseperable from nature ,are there people who are weeds? because they have difficulties etc.or because they dont belong to some "pedigree" or class.....of course not.


Well my bro wouldn?t agree with you there, he smokes weed all the time =S. Some might see weeds as being common plants which no longer have any medical value, so they do not respect them. Although it would be interesting to know how the common plants out there could help you, because there could be one which helps stop bleeding, or eases pain etc... and maybe one day you?d need this info for yourself or some one esle. A perfect world wouldn?t be perfect. It?s some what perfect in the respect that is survives very well... I guess that one of the major points of perfection in life; being able to live for as long as possible so you can have offspring. Maybe the world would be unbalanced with out us? We can?t know that... hum. The world is living although not on a psycal level... it?s on a spiritual level to were all life returns to her... so any fuels we burn... are our own souls etc. Although energy can not be destroyed, only altered. You?ve hit the nail on the head... plane are only classed as weeds due to them being seen as a low ranking plant. Although they aren?t low ranking to themselves being common plants servive very well =).



> Yes It does make me uneasy for that reason ,because there are people who will creep up your arse-a term we brits use for anyone thinking im being strange or rude lol...when they want something and then in the next moment we no longer serve a purpose-narsatistic people.....[for example]....Also I want people to realise that they can be themselves with me and it doesnt mean that if we disagree for instance that I dont care about them ,or will abandon them...I grew up having to bne a particular way to be loved,having to agree with someone because I thought if I didnt I wouldnt be liked...But then I realised that infact how they like me anyway if I wasnt being ME...


Gawd... I?m glad you didn?t read it the way I re-read my reply to you... lol. I even confuse myself! Any keen person is some what creepy I guess... hum. Yeah i?ve stopped seeing one of my friends as often because he?s ?always? trying to bloody show off to me (he?s 20) and it just gets really boring! He?s doing everything to impress me... and i?m there thinking... ?well i?m no better then you... so stop it? but he?s not mature enough to understand yet... and also he?s just lost his father... so he?s going to want people to care for him etc I see him once a week... although we don?t really have anything in common any how... hum. I want people to feel comfortable around me... because if they know they don?t have to be ?better? then me... then they are more likely to be themselves... I long for a person who can be that open with me... that we just melt/click together... this doesn?t have to be in a relationship... a friendship would be better because it?s more likely to last.



> It was just a general question actually..really :wink: ...thats an old myth ,My ex had size 10 feet but a small one and he was crap in bed.....then my last boyfreind,well differant story altogether...he was size 10 to and knew how to use it..........
> Tigers eye is one of them stones that looks good on men and brings out their masculine qualities also.
> Hawks hunt their pray,circleing it patiently untill the time is right to pounce..[sound like you darren?  ].so it would be great with tigers eye....patiently waiting for goals to manifest and knowing what actions to take to manifest it.....when it happens[had to look hawks eye up ,its not one ive used yet,sounds good]...I think it would be good for seeing the details within the bigger picture....uniting the microcosmic with the macrocosmic...


Sure sure  One under the carpet that was... lol. Mine?s not huge and I need more sessions to get the ?hang? of it. I like him though *Strokes him*... ahhh... lol. 
I?m not really ?masculine? so it might be a winner for me in some respects =P.
I have an hawk?s eye for tasty meals  I?ll stick with tigers eye because i?ve always felt close to it... I would really love to know where it is mined... because finding your own would make it so more special... it wouldn?t be poslished either (so it would make it hard to know what it was any how!) so you could spend ?1000 pounds to poslish it yourself =D... lol.



> Yeah, infinite potential ,but whatever you do make sure you do happily...make sure it makes you happy...its good you have the motivation.
> 
> No worries......im sorry also because I still need to PM you about the distant healing stuff,will get on it.
> 
> ...


5-9 ends up being most your life... i?m ?going? to get a job in enjoy... because if i don?t enjoy it... I will just use the money to go to the pub and waste it any how.

Yeah Chop fooking chop with that PM =P.

Darren

P.S They really scared Darren though =*(... it was one of the male members here... think they though I was a puff =*(... lol. I?ll link the thread here for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's that other thread with me being a clown on cam : viewtopic.php?f=25&t=15162

It's now in the "Depersonalization Disorder Research" part of the forum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> There are herbs that stop bleeding ! They are known as styptics and heamiostatics.A few of the best ones are nettle[yes your common garden nettle  ] ,witch hazel and sage is the BEST.I had a sore gum a while back needed a tooth out. :? ..it kept bledding ,I used an infusion[herbal tea] of sage as a mouth rinse and it works a treat.There are also herbs that can cause bleeding but better not go into that here..herb knowledge is dangerous in the wrong hands.....there are the pips of a cirtain friut that if you grind up and eat enough will kill someone instantly.....its a very common fruit.
> 
> I dont see longevity or reproduction necrasarily as the perfection of the world...like I said we are part of nature so yeah maybe the would be unbalanced without us but it can have us and have us not killing it......
> I think the world does exist on a psycic level also,she has an emotional body/imprint,and an energetic body and aura just like our own...[when buddha gained enlightenment ,he touched the earth and took her as his witness]....only hers is being damaged by chemicals and toxins as can our own be.Its quite possible to communicate with the earth Darren ,she will hear you and answar you in various ways...If you look after her she will look after you,part of my recovery was my bond with nature...she litterally nurtured me back to life......All witches know the earth is as alive as we are on all levels...some say we are the memory and conscioussness of the earth even....thats not hard to beleive if the knowledge comes to you through meditation.


I?ve always been interested in herbs... although i?ve only been able to stick to games to make healing potions etc ( =S )... lol. I?d love to do something in real life which would benefit others... is there a way of increasing the life time of mixed herbs etc? So many questions... gets me excited thinking about it. I?ve had to stop going to Green health where again I used to volunteer... it was wonderful there... such a pity. Nettle can stop bleeding? Well I never... lol. I?ve heard of nettle tea, how would that help us? This is the kind of thing i?d love to be able to do and know, if I had a pain etc... I go to the med draw... well I would rather have a garden of herbs I could use as and when I needed! That would bring much more meaning to live, and I would also respect nature. Course bleeding? What they stop the platelets? in blood from bonding wounds together? So I guess they would thin the blood? That?s interesting. I wouldn?t of though that you could kill using a common fruit... *Shakes head* so much exciting information... this modern life is ruining humanity.
What is your idea of a perfect world? I guess perfection comes from wanting something to be ?better? or more ideal for many people... We?re forsaking mother earth because we?ve turn our backs on her... even I have... *Sigh*. In order to stop us from killing the earth, we?d need more humans to kill those who harm the earth... and what would that gain us... hum.
Well you have a point because her ?energy? exists within the core of the planet... could the most basic of life forms be an offspring of her? And they have evolved into us? What is ?earth?... how can I look after which I do not sense... or have I sensed her all along yet ignored her?



> My brother is just like that...all materialistic though,allways going on about whats hes brought or his bussiness...golden boy makes me wanna puke,because underneath hes just an arsehole with attitude and he only cares about himself.Apart from his nice car and designer clothes and house ,his sterio blah blah blah..I have no idea who HE is.
> Noone is better than anyone else ,we ALL have the same infinite potential,we can waste it or use it.


I used to be like your brother (and my older brother?s Carl and Lee are the same) and deep down I hated it. Yeah... I didn?t care about others... and I even didn?t care about myself... so why would I give myself an ID? 


> Yes I had that with my ex.....it was open ,free and very liberating.....I dont like the whole idea of staying with just one person though,thats just me ...I think people condition each other and its futile.We change so why shouldnt our freinds and "boyfreinds/girlfreinds change also..........I could easily have an open relationship [i know thats not what you were suggesting for yourself by "open"]people cant own people.people create so much unhappiness by living illusions and trying to fufill themselves in such limiting ways........So REALLY when I said in that other post..I quite like the idea of a multiple marriage..I meant it.I would rather have lots of freinds than a boyfreind....mutual freinds who if they chose to have sex with eachother ,they could with no expectations apart from a genuine care for the person and also they should be compassionate.....I cant disinguish what turns a freindship into a girl/boy freind rel apart from conditioning ,the illusion of ownership and sex.and unnecarsarily putting that person a pedastool....and of course lust and attraction ,well i can be attracted to somone but I dont have to have them as an accessorie on my arm .......most people think theres something wrong with me because of this ,there isnt ,I just learned young about what is real and what isnt....only I know what makes me happy,and thats the best i can do.


If you can be totally sincere with each other... then jealous doesn?t need to be involved... that?s one of the major negatives which triggers the end of feeling ?feel?. No I see where you?re coming from... I want to be on a high lever with some people... how can you expect an married couple to stay together? Come on it?s like you?re asking a person to stay friends with one person for the rest of your life, and you?re not able to be friends with any one else... it just isn?t going to happen... we need to express ourselves.. by getting involved with other people who have different personalities. People tend to condition each other to protect themselves... because they want to kid themselves that their partner will stick with their conditions... they feel more secure about the relationship. I do understand where you?re coming from with multiple marriages... it does make sense. What is your idea of ?sex?... is it bonding on the highest level? Is it something which is to be settled in naturally? Hum. 


> LOL ,I think i remember responding in that thread....if lavendar really did give you man boobs imagine what potential it would have for woman ,every woman who wanted bigger breasts would be rubbing it into their breasts instead of getting surgury.
> Thanks for the link to the other topic.
> Spirit.


Yeah... I was on about how I love lavender (I use it in the bath =) ... ) and soom meanie came along and made me feel uncomfortable about it... although they had a link which backed up what they were saying... so they were really looking out for me. I?d wouldn?t charge for rubbing lavender oil onto ladies boobies... (Meow)... lol. Yeah it?s a shame women feel the need for surgery... it?s pathetic how we?re altered life... the good old days were really ?good? in some respects (Year people respected one another). 
Darren.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Yesh... replied to your PM so it's all good *Rubs your chest better* 

I'm intellegent as and when necessary. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

..


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

)))Warm hugz(((. Sorries... I gotta be a patt from time to time! :roll: ...erm... lol don't know how to reply to that part...  lol.

Take care Spirit.

Darren.


----------

